# My daughters first Turkey!



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

My daughter got her first bird this morning. It was one of the best moments I've ever had hunting. Not only was I with her but her grandfather was there doing the calling. Needless to say there was many high fives and hugs.
10 3/4" beard and 1" spurs. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Congrates to all of you on a great hunt.


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

Very cool..congrats to you guys. What a memory. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

A hunt and a memory that will last a lifetime! Thanks for sharing. I enjoy hearing stories like this!!!


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

That's awesome! Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great job!! Thats awesome! I hunted this weekend with my daughter also trying to get her first bird also. We came close Fri night but he just wouldnt commit. Very slow today. We will be back at it this coming weekend.

Again Congrats to the Happy Hunter and all involved! Very Nice Bird!!

-Bob


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome! Congrats to the girl!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

What's not to like?!
Congrats to all 3 generations!


----------



## Romulas (Apr 27, 2013)

That's awesome congrats


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats 

Is that a bolt action .410?


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

FREEPOP said:


> Congrats
> 
> Is that a bolt action .410?


Yes, indeed it is
18 yards. Flopped over like you shot it with a 12. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have one just like it, Steven's.

Double congrats


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

It's the best feeling in the world isn't it! Congrats!!!


----------



## Goose69 (Dec 21, 2012)

You should get her a turkey patch from the N. W.T.F. They are nice looking patches this year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

way to go.bet you have a hunting partner for life now.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

That is truly awesome! Most of us are trying to find a way to squeeze on more yard our our 3 1/2" 12 and 10 gauges and that little Lady hammers a trophy gobbler with a .410!

Congrats to all involved!

John


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

Love this picture

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BASEK2 (Oct 3, 2006)

Can't wait to make memories with my daughter like that. Congrats!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am jealous!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish I had a kid to take with me to share, but the ex-wife is anti-guns and anti-hunting, which is why she is my ex-wife LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!Congrat and thanks for sharing


----------



## walleyenut3214 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good job guys! Her smile is priceless! This world would be a lot better place if everyone got there kids out in the outdoors....


----------

